# Reducir de 14.5Voltios a 6 u 8 voltios.



## Guevara (Abr 21, 2006)

Buenas buenas gente, desde ya agradezco por solo tomarse la molestia de leer, aunque sea, el thread.

Mi problema en cuestion, es el citado en el titulo, y consiste en que tengo 1 circuito de una alarma (que no se que amperaje consume) y uno de una sirena (que tampoco se el amperaje que consume), que iria a la salida de la alarma, siendo esta salida de 14.5 voltios, y la sirena trabaja con solo 6 u 8 voltios, siendo asi, es que necesito hacer tal reduccion en el voltaje, pero no se como hacerlo realmente, es por ello que he venido aqui a ver si me pueden asesorar.
Desde ya, nuevamente, agradezco la ayuda que me sea brindada, cual sea que fuere.

Saludos,
Agustin.


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 22, 2006)

Podes hacerlo con un LM317, en el cual muy simplemente variando la resistencia entre sus terminales 1 y 2 podes regular la tension de salida


----------



## Guevara (Abr 22, 2006)

MultiLAN dijo:
			
		

> Podes hacerlo con un LM317, en el cual muy simplemente variando la resistencia entre sus terminales 1 y 2 podes regular la tension de salida


¿Te puedo pedir mas especificaciones por favor? Porque para serte franco, entendi algo, pero poco realmente. 
Desde ya mil gracias. !

Saludos,
Agus.


----------



## icarus (Abr 27, 2006)

Que significa el voltage de referencia en este regulador ,y line regulation? load regulation?


----------



## icarus (Abr 27, 2006)

Tambien quiero saber si le puedo cambiar los valores de r1 r2 y c2 al circuito de arriba no entiendo como funciona.


----------



## Nilfred (May 6, 2006)

Ya que existe el 7808 y el 7806 no hace falta el 317.
Pero es imprescindible el dato del consumo, los 78xx arrojan 1A y el 317 1,5A, tu sirena debe tener un consumo zarpado por lo fuerte que suena; por lo tanto hay que agregar un divisor de corriente (R1=3, ½W) y un transitor de potencia BJT PNP (Q1) a saber:

Q1=TIP21 Iq1=6A
Q1=BD536 Iq1=8A
Q1=MJE2955T Iq1=10A

Iout=Ireg+Bq1*(Ireg-Vbeq1/R1)
R1=Vbeq1/(Ireg-Iq1*Bq1)

Para calcular el disipador para el transitor:
Pd=(Vin-Vout)*Iout
En el peor de los casos: (14.5v-8v)*8A = 52W

Una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras...


----------



## l_007 (May 7, 2006)

y si le pone un pot de 10M para hacer un simple divisor? digo...parece no ser una aplicacion muy problematica para resolver este sencillo problema. Un saludo y corrijanme si me equivoco.


----------



## Guevara (May 11, 2006)

l_007 dijo:
			
		

> y si le pone un pot de 10M para hacer un simple divisor? digo...parece no ser una aplicacion muy problematica para resolver este sencillo problema. Un saludo y corrijanme si me equivoco.


Me encnataria saber si esto podria hacerse sin problemas, porque la verdad, de lo otro entendi poco y nada... :$

Desde ya gracias a vos y a los demas. 

Saludos,
Agus.


----------

